# Big Mohawk and Normak III



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I went out on the Big Mohawk on Sunday and ended up with 2 15 inchers and about 6 throwbacks. The sharpies were doing much better with some catching 6-8 keepers up to 7 pounds. The next day I went out on the all day Normak III trip and only ended up with one 15 incher and 11 throwbacks. The high hook was around 7 with the pool fish being about 7-8 pounds. I did much better on the second trip since I was starting to get the hang of it. I definitely had a better bite to hook-up ratio on the second trip. I missed way to many on the first trip. Anyway it was fun and I would do it again.
-Anthony


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

Welcome to the world of tog fishing! Like the old saying goes: "you have to set the hook 10 seconds BEFORE you feel them bite..." Just remember those keepers you caught were between seven and ten years old, and they've had a lot of practice stealing bait. Glad to see you're not going to give up on blackfish, but watch out -- it can get into your blood!


----------

